# Custom Painted Walleye Lures



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Need some help finding sources handling the new hot custom colors of Bandits/DHJ/Reefs etc. in North Centra Ohio or for mail order. Thanks


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

www.djscustomeyeslures.com 
www.domkaoutdoors.com
www.warriorlures.com

You can also try fishermans central in Akron if that's near you.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Need some help finding sources handling the new hot custom colors of Bandits/DHJ/Reefs etc. in North Centra Ohio or for mail order. Thanks


Try happy hooker out doors. Downriver jim, if hes doing them. Also hi tech. Juan


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

huntindoggie22 said:


> www.domkaoutdoors.com


Went to their site. Every Bandit I clicked on was out of stock.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hit a few of the lakeside bait shops, if you don't see it, its probably gone everywhere else too.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was able to snag 6 Bandits (2 ea. of 3 of their good colors) from Domka's last night. As of this am they were no longer in stock.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

I just placed a order with Janns netcraft. Recieved them in 3 business days.


----------



## lawrence tracey (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.ohiosportfishing.com/

www.bigeyecustomlures.com


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

You can buy all the JT custom baits you want from Erie Outfitters. Either stop in, call or visit the site. www.erieoutfitters.com he will get them in the mail the same day for you. I have heard of guys having a hard time getting baits. I don't understand why these guys painting them cannot get baits out.


----------



## lawrence tracey (Jul 15, 2015)

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Do what Offshore said, call or stop in at Erie Outfitters


----------

